# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Agios Dimitrios [Άγιος Δημήτριoς]

## Apostolos

Αυτή η γλυκήτατη παντοφλίτσα ποιά είναι???
Στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας

----------


## rallis

ειναι το <<Νησος Θασος>>  εχει συμπληρωση 35ετια εδω και δυο χρονια και εχει ειδη πουληθει στο εξωτερικο.Πολυ παλια η φωτογραφια που την ξετρηπωσες πρεπει να ειναι τουλαχιστο  20ετιας?

----------


## nautikos

> Αυτή η γλυκήτατη παντοφλίτσα ποιά είναι???
> Στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας





> ειναι το <<Νησος Θασος>> εχει συμπληρωση 35ετια


Καμια σχεση με το *Νησος Θασος*. Η παντοφλα αυτη ειναι αυτη που δουλευει _Ηγουμενιτσα-Κερκυρα_ και λεγεται* Αγιος Δημητριος*. Μαλιστα ειναι φωτο δεκαετιας περιπου,αφου παλιοτερα η βαρκα ηταν χαμηλοτερα και υπηρχε ενα ακομα ανοιγμα... :Wink:

----------


## rallis

Στην Καβαλα δεν υπηρξε Αγιος Δημητριος ποτε οσο για δεκαετιας με τιποτα γιατι το λιμανι της Καβαλας ετσι οπως ειναι στην φωτογραφια ηταν πριν πολλα πολλα χρονια στην φωτογραφια δεν υπαρχουν ουτε φοινηκες ουτε η βρυση το δε κεκλιμενο εχει αλλη κλιση απο την τωρινη.

----------


## nautikos

> Στην Καβαλα δεν υπηρξε Αγιος Δημητριος ποτε οσο.


Προφανως και το ξερω, αλλα η παντοφλα ειναι αυτη που σου λεω. Απλα ολοι μπερδευεστε, γιατι αυτο στη φωτο δεν ειναι το λιμανι της Καβαλας, αλλα της *Ηγουμενιτσας*... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Μπορει να μην ειμαι λιμενολογος, αλλα παντοφλολογος σιγουρα... :Very Happy:

----------


## rallis

Εχεις απολυτο δικιο δεν ειναι το λιμανι της Καβαλας και εγω μπερδευτηκα και πηγα πολυ πισω,επισης σιγουρα δεν ειναι το Νησος Θασος σε εκεινο της ειχαν βγαλη της Βαρκες φεναιται αυτο και πολυ καθαρα στην σελιδα απο το gogle earth στο λιμανι της Θασου ,συγνωμη φιλε.

----------


## CORFU

η παντοφλα ειναι το αγ.δημητριοs.το φερρυ δουλεψε 35 χρονια στη γραμμη κερκυραs-ηγουμενιτσαs και μετα λιγο καιρο σαν φορτηγο και για τα οχληρα του νησιου.σημερα ειναι παροπλισμενο στο λιμανι τηs κερκυραs

----------


## CORFU

Μετα απο 35χρονια σκληρηs δουλειαs μενει παροπλισμενο στο λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs

----------


## CORFU

Το Αγ.Δημητριοs φιλε despo το θυμαμαι παντα Ηγουμενιτσα-Κερκυρα.Αν και υπαρχουν καποιεs παλιεs φωτο που ειναι στην παραλια τηs Ναυπακτου.

----------


## petersinak

> Αυτή η γλυκήτατη παντοφλίτσα ποιά είναι???
> Στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας


Ειναι το αγιος Δημητριος στο λιμανι της Ηγουμενιτσας

----------


## CORFU

Nα δουμε και μια πρυμη κλασικηs παντοφλαs<<Aγιοs Δημητριοs>>

----------


## Nautikos II

> Nα δουμε και μια πρυμη κλασικηs παντοφλαs<<Aγιοs Δημητριοs>>


Πρωτο πραμα :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Πραγματικά CORFU να 'ξερες τι μου θύμησες μ' αυτήν σου την φωτογραφία. Θυμάμαι όταν ήμουν μικρός που πήγαινα στις πρύμνες, στις παλιές παντοφλίτσες του Ωρωπού. Θυμάμαι μ' άρεσε να βλέπω τις προπελιές και τις μεγάλες (για μένα τότε ) άγκυρες  :Smile: ... Ήμουν ίσως ο μοναδικός που απολάμβανε την βόλτα μαζί τους... Μ' άρεσαν από κάθε πλευρά...

----------


## CORFU

Μια διαφορετικη φωτο του Αγ.Δημητριοs

----------


## CORFU

Γνωριζει κανειs φιλοs την τυχη του Αγ.Δημητριοs
ferry.jpg

----------


## geo1981

ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΝΕΑ ΓΟΥΙΝΕΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΒΡΕΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΙΤΕ Κ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΦΤΑΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ....ΑΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗ ΠΑΝΤΟΦΛΑ

----------


## pantelis2009

> ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΝΕΑ ΓΟΥΙΝΕΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΒΡΕΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΙΤΕ Κ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΦΤΑΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ....ΑΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗ ΠΑΝΤΟΦΛΑ


Φίλε μου μπερδεύτηκες, άλλα λένε τα δικά μου στοιχεία. 
Ο ¶γιος Δημήτριος κατασκευάστηκε το 1972 και το ΙΜΟ του ήταν 7229813. Μετά τη συμπλήρωση 35ετίας έφυγε απο την Κέρκυρα σίγουρα μετά τις 04/08/2008 που το είχα φωτογραφίσει και σίγουρα απο 17/08 έως 06/09/2008 ήταν στο ναυπηγεό Κανέλλου στο Πέραμα.
Απο πληροφορίες τότε του ναυπηγείο έφυγε όχι για Νέα......αλλά για την Ισημερινή Γουινέα κρατώντας το ίδιο όνομα.
Η πρώτη φωτο στην Κέρκυρα στις 04/08 και η 2η στου Κανέλλου στις 17/08/2008. Κάθε άλλη πληροφορία δεκτή. :Fat: 
Για όλους τους φίλους της αθάνατης Ελληνικής παντόφλας.

ΑΓ. ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ 01 (ΚΕΡ&#922.jpgΑΓ. ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ 03 (ΚΑΝ&#917.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To ΑΓ. ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ στις 06-09-2008 μπροστά στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου, ενώ οι εργασίες συνεχίζονται. 
Για όλους τους φίλους τις αθάνατης παντόφλας.

ΑΓ. ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ 07.jpg

----------


## CORFU

μια φορα και ένα καιρο

----------


## pantelis2009

Άλλη μία για το φίλο μου Βαγγέλη.
ΑΓ. ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ στις 08-08-2008 στην όμορφη Κέρκυρα.

ΑΓ. ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ 02 08-08-2008.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Άγιος Δημήτριος σε βίντεο τραβηγμένο τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2005 από το Νάντη όπως λέει ο φίλος που το έχει τραβήξει.
Για όλους τους φίλους του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ειδικότερα, για τον καλό φίλο _CORFU_.

Να δούμε το πλοίο σε φωτογραφίες από την δυτική Αφρική και την Ισημερινή Γουινέα, όπου συνεχίζει να δραστηριοποιείται μεχρι και σήμερα, έχοντας διατηρήσει το ίδιο όνομα, _AGIOS DIMITRIOS_, υπό σημαία Ισημερινής Γουινέας. Από το flickr και τα φωτοάλμπουμς της τεχνικής εταιρείας SOMAGEC.

Bata Guinea Ecuatorial_03-2014_03.jpg
Λιμάνι Bata, Μάρτιος 2014, τρίτο από αριστερά, ενώ πρώτο από αριστερά βλέπουμε και το ΚΛΗΒΕΛΑΝΤ του Ευβοικού.

Bata Guinea Ecuatorial_03-2014_05.jpg
Λιμάνι Bata, Μάρτιος 2014, στην μέση, ενώ δεξιά βλέπουμε επίσης το ΚΛΗΒΕΛΑΝΤ του Ευβοικού.

Isla de Malabo Guinea Ecuatorial_09-2013.jpg
 Λιμάνι Μalabo (νήσος Bioko), Σεπτέμβριος 2013.

Με την ευκαιρία, να συμπληρώσουμε στα στοιχεία του πλοίου που είχε παραθέσει παλαιότερα ο Παντελής (_1972 - ΙΜΟ 7229813_), ότι είχε κατασκευαστεί στο _ναυπηγείο Ζέρβα_ του Περάματος με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 4062_, και διαγράφηκε από τα ελληνικά νηολόγια ως πωληθέν στο εξωτερικό το _2008_.

Τέλος, ας δούμε και την είδηση της ναυπήγησης του από την ΑΡΓΩ και το μακρινό 1972 (λανθασμένα αναφέρεται ως ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ).

ΑΡΓΩ_10-1972.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Tελειεs ευχαριστωωωω

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όμορφη φωτό του πλοίου, παροπλισμένο στην Κέρκυρα τον _Ιούνιο 2008_, λίγο πριν φύγει για την δυτική Αφρική.

flickr_Sean Stayte_06-2008.jpg
*Πηγή : flickr - Sean Stayte*

Όπως έχουμε δει πιό πάνω, οι αρχικές διαστάσεις του ήταν 60,7m X 12,9m, οι ίδιες όμως αναφέρονται μέχρι και σήμερα (marinetraffic), κάτι που δεν το βλέπω και τόσο σίγουρο μιας και θεωρώ κάπως απίθανο το πλοίο να μην είχε δεχτεί κάποια μετασκευή μεγαλώματος επί τριανταέξι χρόνια που δούλευε στην χώρα μας. Πολύ δε πιθανόν και κάποια ανακατασκευή της -οπωσδήποτε ιδιαίτερης σχεδίασης- υπερκατασκευής του.

----------


## sotiris97

Γιώργο το είχα πετύχει Κέρκυρα πριν καμιά 10ετια και βάλε....το πλάτος θεωρώ έμεινε  το ίδιο ..θυμάμαι έβαζε 5αδες  ι.χ  ..όσο για το μήκος του ήταν πάνω από 70 μέτρα έως 75 το πολύ....άρα σίγουρα ''έφαγε''  επιμήκυνση....
Βέβαια διακρίνεται και από την πολύ όμορφη φώτο που μας παρεθεσες μιας και  αυτή η όψη  δεν παραπέμπει με τίποτα σε πλοίο 60 μέτρων....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ......Βέβαια διακρίνεται και από την πολύ όμορφη φώτο που μας παρεθεσες μιας και  αυτή η όψη  δεν παραπέμπει με τίποτα σε πλοίο 60 μέτρων....


Σαφέστατα _"η όψη  δεν παραπέμπει με τίποτα σε πλοίο 60 μέτρων"_ στην φωτό του πλοίου που παρέθεσα, συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Αυτή όμως είναι μία υπόθεση (κατά 99% σωστή), και όχι αποδεικτικό στοιχείο. Ποτέ δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος για τις διαστάσεις οποιουδήποτε αντικειμένου βλέποντας μία φωτό, ειδικά μάλιστα αν δεν υπάρχει δίπλα του κάτι το συγκρίσιμο, για παράδειγμα στην περίπτωση μας κάποιο άλλο πλοίο του οποίου θα γνωρίζαμε τις διαστάσεις. Οι φωτογραφίες πολύ συχνά παραπλανούν, λόγω μηχανής, φακού, γωνίας λήψης, παραμόρφωσης, και (για να αστειευτούμε και λίγο) συμφωνόντας ότι σε _αυτή τη φωτό_ δεν δείχνει για 60μετρο αλλά για 70-75μετρο, θα πρέπει παράλληλα να συμφωνήσουμε και ότι σε _αυτή τη φωτό_ δεν δείχνει για 60μετρο αλλά για .....40-45μετρο (που λέει ο λόγος) !!!!!

----------


## npapad

Μερικές πληροφορίες για το πλοίο με αντιπαραβολές από το αρχείο μου, το αρχείο του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad), τον Lloyd's Register 1979-80 και τα Greek Shipping Directories από τις αρχές του 1980 έως και το 2009.

Some info about the ship gathered from cross-checking my archive, my brother Emmanouil Papadakis' (emmpapad) archive, Lloyd's Register 1979-80 edition and the Greek Shipping Directories from the early 80s to 2009.

*[Lloyds' Register 1979-80]* AGIOS DIMITRIOS (IMO 7229813), call sign SVSO, built 1972 (Th. Zervas & Sons, Ambelaki, Salamis), 488 gt, *60,51m X 12,60 m*. Engines : 2 Oil 4SA each 8 cyl 1156 BHP Caterpillar Marine (Gls). Owners : Nicolaos Reppas & Nicolaos Vlantis.

*[Greek Shipping Directory 1985]* Change of Owners / Αλλαγή Ιδιοκτητών : Repas - Vlantis - Gerontakis Coownership, Nafpaktos. New call sign SV3226.
Όλα τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία ίδια με τον Lloyd's Register 1979-80 / Everything else agrees with the 1979-80 Lloyd's Register.

Εξαφανίζεται από τα directories στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1980 και ξαναεμφανίζεται με διαφοροποιήσεις στις αρχές του 2000.
Disappears from the Greek Shipping Directories in the late 80s and reappears with changed details in the beginning of the 2000s.

*[Greek Shipping Directory 2002]* New gt : 541, New dimensions (lengthened) *63,36 X 12,84*, New engines (re-engined) : 2 Oil 4SA each 12 cyl 1500 BHP, 13 knots (Caterpillar Marine - Gls). Όλα τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία ίδια / Everything else is the same.

*[Nektarios-Emmanouil Archive]*. Registered at Piraeus, off. no 4062 (B' Class) *16-9-1971*. Deleted from the Registry (sold) *13-8-2008.
*

----------


## CORFU

> Όμορφη φωτό του πλοίου, παροπλισμένο στην Κέρκυρα τον _Ιούνιο 2008_, λίγο πριν φύγει για την δυτική Αφρική.
> 
> flickr_Sean Stayte_06-2008.jpg
> *Πηγή : flickr - Sean Stayte*
> 
> Όπως έχουμε δει πιό πάνω, οι αρχικές διαστάσεις του ήταν 60,7m X 12,9m, οι ίδιες όμως αναφέρονται μέχρι και σήμερα (marinetraffic), κάτι που δεν το βλέπω και τόσο σίγουρο μιας και θεωρώ κάπως απίθανο το πλοίο να μην είχε δεχτεί κάποια μετασκευή μεγαλώματος επί τριανταέξι χρόνια που δούλευε στην χώρα μας. Πολύ δε πιθανόν και κάποια ανακατασκευή της -οπωσδήποτε ιδιαίτερης σχεδίασης- υπερκατασκευής του.


Aπο οσο ξερω το πλοιο δεν ειχε δεχτει καποια μετασκευη μεγαλωματοs .......αρα νομιζω οτι ειναι λαθοs τα νουμερα 
Η μονη αλλαγη που μπορω να σαs αναλυσω στην παραπανω φωτο ειναι οτι τα WC που ηταν πισω στην πρυμη εκει που ειναι η αγκυρα μεταφερθηκαν ακριβωs κατω απο την σωστικη λεμβο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κι όμως φίλε μου CORFU, το πλοίο είχε δεχθεί μετασκευή επιμήκυνσης (όχι διαπλάτυνσης)........ 

Ας τα πάρουμε όμως με την σειρά. Κατ' αρχήν, η αλλαγή που λες με τα WC που μεταφέρθηκαν από την πρύμη στο σημείο κάτω από την σωστική λέμβο, έγινε σχετικά "πρόσφατα", στα τέλη της δεκαετίας '90. Στην παρακάτω φωτό από το _1993_, βλέπουμε το σημείο όπου βρισκόντουσαν και από τις δύο πλευρές του πλοίου οι σωσίβιες λέμβοι. Εκείνο το σημείο κλείστηκε (μεταφέρθηκαν τα WC όπως έγραψες), η αριστερή λέμβος καταργήθηκε, και η δεξιά λέμβος ανέβηκε ένα ντεκ ψηλότερα στο ίδιο σημείο.

flickr_Wendy_09-1993.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Wendy_

Κατόπιν. Πριν δύο χρόνια περίπου μας είχες παραθέσει φωτογραφία στο θέμα του _ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Π_ _(εδώ)_, στην οποία (λογικά τέλη δεκαετίας '70 αν κρίνουμε από την παρουσία του παλαιού ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π) βλέπουμε και το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ_ εμφανέστατα με μικρότερη σε μήκος υπερκατασκευή (όχι όμως διαφορετικής σχεδίασης, ήταν εξ αρχής "πρωτότυπη").

02.jpg

Αν σε αυτή παρατηρήσουμε το άνοιγμα που βρισκόταν η λέμβος, τα από κάτω παράθυρα (που παρέμειναν ως είχαν) και τα μόνο δύο πλαινά ανοίγματα, εύκολα μπορούμε να υπολογίσουμε ότι η αρχική υπερκατασκευή του πλοίου εκτεινόταν από την πρύμη έως την κόκκινη γραμμή στην παρακάτω φωτό.

03.jpg

Η γέφυρα λοιπόν μετακινήθηκε πιό μπροστά σκεπάζοντας παράλληλα περισσότερο χώρο του γκαράζ, με παράλληλη μικρή επιμήκυνση του σκάφους. Έτσι, προκύπτουν και τα επιπλέον τρία (3) μέτρα που ήταν η διαφορά ανάμεσα στις αρχικό του μήκος 60.7m, με το μήκος 63.4m από το GSD 2000 που μας παράθεσε ο Νεκτάριος, αλλά και η διαφορά ολικής χωρητικότητας, αρχική 488gt, μετέπειτα 541gt.

Σημ. Η τρίτη φωτό που χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως δείγμα για την "κόκκινη γραμμή" πρόερχεται από το shipspotting και ανήκει στον Tapio Karvonen.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Nα και μία καλή σχετικά φωτογραφία του πλοίου (σπάνιες οι καλές φωτό από την Αφρική) στο λιμάνι Malabo της Ισημερινής Γουινέας. Τραβηγμένη τον _Φεβρουάριο 2015_. 

Ben Sutherland_02-2015_1.jpg__Ben Sutherland_02-2015_2.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Ben Sutherland_

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Κι όμως φίλε μου CORFU, το πλοίο είχε δεχθεί μετασκευή επιμήκυνσης (όχι διαπλάτυνσης)........ 
> 
> Ας τα πάρουμε όμως με την σειρά. Κατ' αρχήν, η αλλαγή που λες με τα WC που μεταφέρθηκαν από την πρύμη στο σημείο κάτω από την σωστική λέμβο, έγινε σχετικά "πρόσφατα", στα τέλη της δεκαετίας '90. Στην παρακάτω φωτό από το _1993_, βλέπουμε το σημείο όπου βρισκόντουσαν και από τις δύο πλευρές του πλοίου οι σωσίβιες λέμβοι. Εκείνο το σημείο κλείστηκε (μεταφέρθηκαν τα WC όπως έγραψες), η αριστερή λέμβος καταργήθηκε, και η δεξιά λέμβος ανέβηκε ένα ντεκ ψηλότερα στο ίδιο σημείο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 187065
> _Πηγή : flickr - Wendy_
> 
> Κατόπιν. Πριν δύο χρόνια περίπου μας είχες παραθέσει φωτογραφία στο θέμα του _ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Π_ _(εδώ)_, στην οποία (λογικά τέλη δεκαετίας '70 αν κρίνουμε από την παρουσία του παλαιού ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π) βλέπουμε και το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ_ εμφανέστατα με μικρότερη σε μήκος υπερκατασκευή (όχι όμως διαφορετικής σχεδίασης, ήταν εξ αρχής "πρωτότυπη").
> 
> ...


Επισης νομιζω εχει σηκωθει η γεφυρα λιγο και εχει ερθει στο ιδιο υψος με το ντεκ της πρυμνης που στην αρχικη μορφη δειχνει χαμηλοτερη. Επισης ηθελα να προσθεσω πως οπως το θυμαμαι το καραβι εδειχνε αρκετα μακρυτερο απο 63 μετρα στη τελικη του μορφη. Θελω να βρω φωτο με αλλες παντοφλες διπλα του που να ξερουμε το μηκος τους. Οπως το θυμαμαι παντως νομιζω πως το καραβι 70 μετρα τα εχει.

----------

